# Romantic spots in the North of England



## Bingo (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey has anyone got any ideas of where I can take our lass next week? Done Staithes/Robin Hoods Bay, somewhere at the seaside quiet and pretty would be ideal...


----------



## dessiato (Mar 25, 2013)

I've had some very romantic times at the samphire beds at the back of RAF North Cotes. Especially at night. But don't walk on the sands. The tide comes in very fast and you will drown, but the car-park is very isolated.


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 25, 2013)

Where in the North are you? Tis a big area...
Cartmel near Grange over Sands is posh and pleasant but weirdly unknown (apart from En' clume restaurant fame)


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 25, 2013)

Silverdale and Arnside are pretty and by the estuary but Morecambe Bay is best to not swim in...
Ravenglass is utterly gorgeous and there are steamtrains, sea, mountains and haunted castles! 
I miss having money for weekends away. :-( 
But hey, I can walk to Morecambe now! (sobs)


----------



## Bingo (Mar 25, 2013)

In Leeds... Ravenglass sounds nice!


----------



## cyberfairy (Mar 25, 2013)

http://www.ravenglassvillage.co.uk/

Muncaster Castle nearby is brilliant and there are lot of Roman ruins nearby too and some very snuggly pubs.


----------



## Bingo (Mar 25, 2013)

I suppose its quite weather dependant really... arg! Could do with decent rainy backup plans


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 26, 2013)

Runcorn is very romantic


----------



## Glitter (Mar 26, 2013)

cyberfairy said:


> Where in the North are you? Tis a big area...
> Cartmel near Grange over Sands is posh and pleasant but weirdly unknown (apart from En' clume restaurant fame)



L'Enclume is a fabulous restaurant! 

What about Haworth? All Wuthering Heights-y


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 26, 2013)

I know it's a wanky answer, but anywhere can be romantic. Just somewhere you can be alone, and do something together is enough.

I've had a romantic night at the pentanque court in Leeds city centre with an ex once (just off infirmary street). Took a picnic and some wine, (and a petanque set!) and had a great evening. Got told off for drinking in in public by some PSO though


----------



## joustmaster (Mar 26, 2013)

Lakes?


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 26, 2013)

In this weather? Anywhere romantic is going to be artic. Would normally say Ilkley Moor but at the moment.... brrrrr.
York?


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 26, 2013)

_angel_ said:


> Would normally say Ilkley Moor but at the moment.... brrrrr.


 
Ilkley Moor baht 'at?


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 26, 2013)

If it's proper freezing, then just go to a country pub with rooms for the night. One with a roaring log fire, some nice food and and some nice beers on.

No need to go outside


----------



## Bingo (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah the weather is really sucky... its gonna be next week tho so maybe things will change... How about the Dales are there any nice places round there? Ideally could do with some seaside tho... might just go with Wales again...


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 26, 2013)

Whitby? Filey? Farne Islands? Spurn Head?


----------



## lazythursday (Mar 26, 2013)

In this weather I think I'd go for a larger place with a bit more to do inside... one of the older cities like York, Chester or Durham would have that romantic feel. Even Lancaster - a stroll round Williamson Park and a trip up to Hest Bank (or as already mentioned, Silverdale, which is gorgeous and easily doable on the train). 

And perhaps controversially, Southport. Lord Street is beautifully Victorian, and you can stroll (or tram) down the longest bloody pier in the known universe - new bar at the end is a great place to sit in the wild weather.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 26, 2013)

lazythursday said:


> In this weather I think I'd go for a larger place with a bit more to do inside... one of the older cities like York, Chester or Durham would have that romantic feel. Even Lancaster - a stroll round Williamson Park and a trip up to Hest Bank (or as already mentioned, Silverdale, which is gorgeous and easily doable on the train).
> 
> And perhaps controversially, Southport. Lord Street is beautifully Victorian, and you can stroll (or tram) down the longest bloody pier in the known universe - new bar at the end is a great place to sit in the wild weather.


 
Southport looks like it was a proper nice place in its time. It's sad that time hasn't been kind to it.

I went there for the UK Musical Fireworks Championship which is amazing and definitely worth checking out! Just before bonfire night I think.


----------



## lazythursday (Mar 26, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Southport looks like it was a proper nice place in its time. It's sad that time hasn't been kind to it.


 
Most northern seaside resorts are past their heyday, but I have a soft spot for Southport and think it's survived with more dignity than most of the others. It has improved over the past decade - and looks like it's still on the up with all the park area along the promenade being restored. I think you can still manage a romantic time in Southport with its faded glamour, while you might struggle in Morecambe if you went outside of the glorious Midland Hotel. And you can nip down the coast to Crosby beach and wander round the Gormley statues.


----------



## belboid (Mar 26, 2013)

Bingo said:


> How about the Dales are there any nice places round there? Ideally could do with some seaside tho... might just go with Wales again...


Malham is nice. Not much to dfo but walk and look, a couple of pubs, both of which are okay and serve nice food.  Quite near to Bolton Abbey, which often looks lovely in the snow, and Skipton, which is a bit wanky, but a proper 'town' at least.

Somewhat lacking in seaside tho


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 26, 2013)

lazythursday said:


> Most northern seaside resorts are past their heyday, but I have a soft spot for Southport and think it's survived with more dignity than most of the others. It has improved over the past decade - and looks like it's still on the up with all the park area along the promenade being restored. I think you can still manage a romantic time in Southport with its faded glamour, while you might struggle in Morecambe if you went outside of the glorious Midland Hotel. And you can nip down the coast to Crosby beach and wander round the Gormley statues.


I agree completely. I meant economically, rather than in aesthetically, when talking about Southport. The beautiful Victorian street behind the coast road is full of charity and pound shops, from what I saw. It looks like in its day it would have been like Leeds's Victoria Quarter or something.


----------



## harpo (Mar 26, 2013)

Leeds to Keighley on the train, Keighley to Haworth on a steam train with it's own BAR!!  Then, what could be more romantic than a brisk hike to Top Withens (as in Wuthering Heights) then a meal in the Old White Lion.  It'd be better to get a room there too instead of trying to do it all in one day.


----------



## lazythursday (Mar 26, 2013)

harpo said:


> Then, what could be more romantic than a brisk hike to Top Withens (as in Wuthering Heights)


 
Oh yes. I got uncontrollably horny at Top Withens and nearly got caught doing unspeakable things to my boyfriend by Japanese tourists. Do not mix MDMA and rambling.


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 26, 2013)

When the weather improves a bit, you could head in a less popular direction: Durham! There's a lovely waterfall and nature reserve/walk called High Force on the River Tees (I think it's at Middleton in Teesdale, but I'd have to check). Waterfalls are always romantic. Ditto Lumb Falls in Hebden Bridge (assuming there's no teens doing bombs off the top bit!). Oh, and if you go to High Force, there's a bit just down the road called Low Force that people often miss. It's a bit more fun, and you can get right close to the water and that. Less busy, too, good for picnics 

High Force






Low Force


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 27, 2013)

Aye If you're in Leeds get thee to Hebden Bridge  Mighty fine Fish and Chips, nice little boozers, the trades club, lots of trinkety shops and tea rooms, urbans very own Shirl, and if you're really lucky sometimes the BNP have a 3 man protest meeting outside of the shoulder of mutton 

Nice walking to be had in Crag Vale and Hardcastle crags.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 27, 2013)

Benchill


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 27, 2013)

Bingo said:


> In Leeds... Ravenglass sounds nice!


If you're driving you could go through the Lakes and over Harknott pass which is a bit of an experience 






Some other suggestions - Alston, Seahouses/Holy Island, Warkworth/Amble.  Or Whitley Bay if you're feeling adventurous


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 27, 2013)

Romantic is not the word I would use for the Hardknott Pass.  It's terrifying.

As for Whitley Bay...


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Mar 27, 2013)

Yorkshire Sculpture Park is a nice day out walking amongst the cows and Henry Moores.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 27, 2013)

Roadkill said:


> Romantic is not the word I would use for the Hardknott Pass. It's terrifying.


Invigorating


----------



## krink (Mar 28, 2013)

Blyth! It was recently described by the leader of the council as a dump.Blyth is lovely!


----------



## Shirl (Mar 30, 2013)

Maybe too late now. The Inn at Whitewell is good. It's in the forest of Bowland, we had our wedding reception there. You can stay there and then walk or drive and walk depending on whether you want woodland or sea shore. 
Or you can come to Hebden Bridge, according to The Times, the coolest place in Briton and I'll give you a guided tour of the coolest pubs, bars and shops


----------



## Shirl (Mar 30, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> Aye If you're in Leeds get thee to Hebden Bridge  Mighty fine Fish and Chips, nice little boozers, the trades club, lots of trinkety shops and tea rooms, urbans very own Shirl, and if you're really lucky sometimes the BNP have a 3 man protest meeting outside of the shoulder of mutton
> 
> Nice walking to be had in Crag Vale and Hardcastle crags.


Time you paid us a visit


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 1, 2013)

Shirl said:


> Time you paid us a visit


I shall PM you when I'm over next Shirl.  Had a swift pint in lud-foot last week but t'was only a flying visit.

My kids and their mother are over in the bridge this week I think.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 2, 2013)

Bradford. The media museum the plus IMAX, a trip to the Italian Cafe Candia for italian stew and chips for a fiver and top it off with a night of hardcore punk at the 1in12.


----------



## Bingo (Apr 2, 2013)

We're off to Staithes tomorrow as its full sunshine all day apparently! I don't think she'd appreciate a trip to Bradford, much as I love it =P


----------

